# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  Vodafone:  Ανακοίνωση για διακοπή εμπορικής διάθεσης της υπηρεσίας Napster

## nnn

Η εταιρεία Vodafone Πάναφον ΑΕΕΤ, ανακοινώνει την από 15/3/2018 παύση της εμπορικής διάθεσής της υπηρεσίας Napster by Vodafone.

Διευκρινίζεται ότι όσοι συνδρομητές έχουν ανανεώσει την δωρεάν μηνιαία συνδρομή του Προνομιακού πακέτου Napster έως την 14/3/2018, η υπηρεσία θα είναι διαθέσιμη έως την 15/4/2018. Επίσης, οι συνδρομητές που έχουν ανανεώσει την μηνιαία συνδρομή του Προνομιακού Πακέτου Napster (με μηδενική χρέωση τον πρώτο μήνα, 4,99€ τους επόμενους 6 μήνες και στη συνέχεια με χρέωση 7,01€ / μήνα) έως την 14/3/2018, η υπηρεσία θα είναι διαθέσιμη έως την 15/4/2018.

Αντίστοιχα, καταργείται το πακέτο καρτοκινητής Napster που παρέχει μηνιαία συνδρομή στο Napster και 250ΜΒ bonus και είναι διαθέσιμο σε συνδρομητές καρτοκινητής Vodafone CU, Vodafone Καρτοκινητό, Καρτοκινητό Ολυμπιακός, Vodafone International και σε συνδρομητές Καρτοπρογράμματος για Ιδιώτες & Επαγγελματίες. Οι συνδρομητές που έχουν ενεργοποιήσει το πακέτο μέχρι και την 14/03/2018 θα συνεχίσουν να το έχουν μέχρι τη λήξη του.

Επισημαίνεται ότι οι συνδρομητές που ενδιαφέρονται να διατηρήσουν τον λογαριασμό τους και να πάρουν ένα μήνα δωρεάν συνδρομής Napster,  μπορούν να μάθουν περισσότερες πληροφορίες στον παρακάτω σύνδεσμο http://www.vodafone.gr/portal/client...CategoryId=881

Οι συνδρομητές που επηρεάζονται από την ανωτέρω αλλαγή, έχουν το δικαίωμα να διακόψουν αζημίως τη σύνδεσή τους εντός ενός μηνός από την ενημέρωση τους.

*Πηγή : Vodafone*

----------

